# LR4 and plug-in  OnOne and NIK



## CraigP (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi:

On a mac running snow leopard.  Lightroom 3 and the Beta 4 had my plugs-ins and the worked fine. Now with the release of LR4 my two plugs ins are gone.  I tried to re-install but both NIK and OnOne do not even recognize LR4 as a option.

Do these work for anyone else?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Towny (Mar 7, 2012)

NIK's twitter feed says they have updated all software for LR4.


----------



## wblink (Mar 8, 2012)

Towny said:


> NIK's twitter feed says they have updated all software for LR4.



Oops, should I go look for updates?


----------

